# Alpha Course



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 13, 2019)

Just wondering, has anyone on the Puritan Board evaluated the Alpha course. I would assume it has very limited gospel content but I was wondering what others thought.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 16, 2019)

From memory part of the course is seeking the baptism in the spirit?


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 16, 2019)

I did sit through their "marriage course" and was struck by similarities with accohol free beer and decaf coffee. Budlight - that was Biblelight


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 17, 2019)

Eoghan said:


> From memory part of the course is seeking the baptism in the spirit?


I was specifically wondering if the gospel is taught with full clarity in the course.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 18, 2019)

I would describe the Alpha Course as not Christianity 101; which is what it advertises itself to be. I would describe it as Pentecostalism lite.

On the positive side:
Substitutionary blood atonement is not denied.
Salvation by faith alone is not expressly denied.
The Incarnation of our Lord is not denied.
The inerrancy of the Bible is not denied.
Original sin and the depravity of man is not expressly denied

On the negative side the Alpha Course would be compatible with:
Pentecostalism
The open view
I really don't see anything in the Alpha Course that would trouble post Vatican II Roman Catholics

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2019)

Many of the sessions are quite good. Doesn't fit for pioneer tribal church planting in a jungle, but in an American suburb with a coffee shop, it might work okay. 

Here are free Alpha materials online to check it out:

https://www.scribd.com/document/97220846/The-Alpha-Course-Manual-All-Sessions


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2019)

yeutter said:


> I really don't see anything in the Alpha Course that would trouble post Vatican II Roman Catholics



The closest church to me offering the Alpha Course according to their website is Roman Catholic. Also some Anglicans were a little further away.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Sep 18, 2019)

I know of a couple who were soundly converted in an Alpha Course, but they said the theology they were taught was very much opposed to the Calvinistic doctrines they now hold onto. 

This book may be helpful: https://www.dayone.co.uk/products/falling-short

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

